# Finished Restoration Of My Bsa Folding Bike



## Rubber_Side_Down (Apr 9, 2016)

It took a while but I finally finished my restoration of my BSA folding bike.

The bike was missing parts when I acquired it and although I was able to find some (front brake caliper, brake lever), I had to fabricate some of the parts myself (brake cable assemblies, brake pads, front brake pad holders, hardware), and was able to get some parts reproduction (saddle, grips).  I restored it as close as I could to factory (even recreated some of the runs in the paint).  I still need to find/reproduce a tool bag and frame pump but the bike is practically finished (any ideas or leads on these items would be appreciated).  

I spend a lot of time digging through everything I could find on the internet to help with the restoration.  I also documented the whole process in case my efforts may help others trying to restore one of these.  The link to the facebook album that contains high resolution photos is here; https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10101361476432239.1073741835.12811241&type=1&l=9686429dd9

The reproduction of the brake cable housings involved old shoe laces and lots of pastidip.  You can find detailed instructions on how to fabricate the cable housings on the website I was able to get many of the small parts to make the housings.  It is at the very bottom of this webpage; http://www.myronsmopeds.com/category/cable-parts/

I hope some of this information may help others working on these bikes.  I would be happy to answer any questions.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 9, 2016)

Super job!  I picked up one last week and it's mostly complete except for the seat and I have one coming in on Tuesday.  I greased both hubs and the crank today and patina painted a generic pump.


----------



## brassbusterpc (Apr 10, 2016)

Super NICE


----------



## Rubber_Side_Down (Apr 10, 2016)

Robertriley, your bike looks in fine shape.  Painting a generic frame pump came out well.  I may try that too.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bozman (Apr 11, 2016)

Well done. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## JOHN DANGER (Apr 12, 2016)

Hello Lee , I have much of the same work to do on my Para bike, where was your saddle from and what did it cost if I may ask, I was planing on just using a newer Brooks but yours looks great so I might spend some $ on it, I have also been looking at those Bulgarian tool pouches,

 also Chris your pump repaint looks good as well , what pump did you use? just something new off ebay ?


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 13, 2016)

also Chris your pump repaint looks good as well , what pump did you use? just something new off ebay ?[/QUOTE]

Ok, don't laugh
http://www.amazon.com/Sunlite-Steel...&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


----------



## the freewheeler (Apr 14, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> also Chris your pump repaint looks good as well , what pump did you use? just something new off ebay ?




Ok, don't laugh
http://www.amazon.com/Sunlite-Steel...&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00[/QUOTE]

I'm not laughing because I'm pretty sure I gave you the link! Mine will arrive tomorrow and I'll be trying to do as good of a job as you did on the paint.


----------



## JOHN DANGER (Apr 21, 2016)

does anyone have the info for the seat restorer in Canada and price?


----------



## the freewheeler (Apr 21, 2016)

here's my frame pump all done...


----------



## Rubber_Side_Down (May 8, 2016)

JOHN DANGER said:


> does anyone have the info for the seat restorer in Canada and price?



 Email ted smith, sales@case-tech.com

There may also be a link ontheir website.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

